# La Mancha Conformation



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

*La Mancha Conformation????*

Thoughts on the conformation of my La Mancha doeling?


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Might help if there was a picture.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

kc8lsk said:


> Might help if there was a picture.


Whoops :laugh: I meant to attach one...here it is.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm trying to decide if it's worth taking her to nationals or not, so any opinions/critiques are much appreciated.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I really know nothing about conformation but I love her color (I know it doesn't help)


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

kc8lsk said:


> I really know nothing about conformation but I love her color (I know it doesn't help)


Thanks! She was born jet black and then began to turn this color as she got older. I love it too!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Any opinions?


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Any conformation experts(or amateurs:wink on right now? Sorry to be a pest, I'm just really interested to see what y'all have to say about her.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok, ok, since you're soo persistent  I've give her a go in a bit


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Ok, ok, since you're soo persistent  I've give her a go in a bit


Hahaha, thank you!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Pros:
-Deep jaw
-Smooth, feminine neck
-Neck is a good length
-Good brisket
-Neck blends smoothly into brisket & shoulder
-Good chest floor
-Shoulder is tight
-Fore legs are smooth and well shaped
-Can't really see pasterns, but they don't seem to be too bad
-Good depth in heart girth
-Good depth in middle barrel
-Nice long chine
-Topline is smooth
-Strong topline
-Rump is a good length
-Rump angle is excellent
-Good body length
-It looks like she has good width
-Back legs are smooth and angular
-Back pasterns look good
-Good dairy character


Cons:
-Withers are not sharp
-Could be a bit more open ?
-Neck could blend better into top of shoulder
-Lacks body capacity ?
-Need a bit more depth in rear barrel
-Could be more uphill
-I would like her to be a bit more refined, but that's my personal opinion 


I have noticed that Ariella is kind of following what critiques I do   Sooo, Ariella, time for you to git out and do one yourself!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

There ya are  Not the best, but I'm not in the critiquing mood at the moment


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Pros:
> -Deep jaw
> -Smooth, feminine neck
> -Neck is a good length
> ...


Thanks! I'm hoping the body capacity will come when she freshens this next year.


----------

